# Shinny coat and skin



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

What can you give to puppies/adult to help with coat and skin? I kinda don't want to give a supplement if there is something thAt is good for him to eat .unless supplement is the best way to go?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I give both of my boys salmon oil pills and multi-vitamin plus pills.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

Raw or a high quality kibble. Although a shiny coat and healthy skin starts from the inside, coconut oil during bath time is a good way to go as well!!! C:


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Zeeva said:


> Raw or a high quality kibble. Although a shiny coat and healthy skin starts from the inside, coconut oil during bath time is a good way to go as well!!! C:


:thumbup:


----------



## Mrs.P (Nov 19, 2012)

A high quality diet. I feed raw and give feed sentials


----------



## mydogs (May 4, 2012)

I give coconut oil at 2 of his meals about a teaspoon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

mydogs said:


> I give coconut oil at 2 of his meals about a teaspoon.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I LOVE coconut oil. I use it in my hair and it makes it real shinny. I need to try this in his food. thank you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

I found this link if anyone is interested. It made with sweet almond oil  haven't tried it yet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

Diesel7602 said:


> I found this link if anyone is interested. It made with sweet almond oil  haven't tried it yet.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Oooops forgot link :banghead:
http://dogcare.dailypuppy.com/make-dogcoat-conditioning-spray-almond-oil-2541.html

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Raw and Feedsentials.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Both my dogs get salmon oil and coconut oil, and I rotate (multivitamins) Nupro Gold, Solid Gold Seameal and regular kelp.


----------



## sehrgutcsg (Feb 7, 2014)

I like the coconut oil. It seems to be best for me. @ Costco, my first of two huge jars @ $12.00 each is 3/4 gone after about 60 pounds or a bag and a half of dry food, so 2 - jars at about 160 pounds seems the normal for me. $6.00 a month..> ?

I tried cooking eggs (over easy) in coconut oil instead of margarine. You should give it a try, it was a success and you could not taste any coconut whatsoever..

_Shines like a Ferrari and bites like a Polar Bear, she does._...


----------

